# craftsman 6 speed trans stuck what i do?



## leonardharootun (Jun 5, 2011)

i have an older craftsman w a 6 speed non hyro and its stuck been sittin for 2 years sprayed wd40 on er and sometimes would kind move lever around but very hard what do i do wit this? i think it is a peerless trany


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

leonardharootun said:


> i have an older craftsman w a 6 speed non hyro and its stuck been sittin for 2 years sprayed wd40 on er and sometimes would kind move lever around but very hard what do i do wit this? i think it is a peerless trany



Hang in there im sure one of the members will be able to help with this question..


----------



## leonardharootun (Jun 5, 2011)

lol tryn all i can instead taken er apart for right now prob goin get some pb blaster


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

leonardharootun said:


> lol tryn all i can instead taken er apart for right now prob goin get some pb blaster



That might do it spray around the point where the shifter meets the tranny.., and any other pivot points..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I had that issue with my 99 weedeater ( call it a craftsman) - would have really sticky shifts until it 'stuck' in 3rd gear.

After thinking about it, i bit the bullet, jacked it up and pulled the trans out - its really an easy trans to fix- only thing is the shift detent ball - theres a lil port that unscrews where you can drop it back in after reassembly- dont lose it . I figured since it was already broken, why not at least see whats wrong.


My issue turned out to be a rusty indexer shaft - water was laying in there ( tractor sat for a couple years out back of the neighbors house) - i carefully took it apart, laying it all out on a large flat surface , cleaned it all sanded the rust off the shaft ( polished it with fine sandpaper) , never seized and used wheel bering grease on everything, put it all back together, added fresh gear oil and put it back in the tractor- been fine ever since.


----------



## leonardharootun (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh thanks i did take er apart wow cant figure the gears back together will have to take another look here soon i think seems like almost my same prob i just wish it went a lil better for me lol


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

leonardharootun said:


> Oh thanks i did take er apart wow cant figure the gears back together will have to take another look here soon i think seems like almost my same prob i just wish it went a lil better for me lol



D-Toys should be able to walk you through the process..


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any luck getting it back together? i was afraid of it not going back together as well- i took it apart and laid everything out in order on a table - i also took apart a trans in my 88 kleen kut , for the life of me - had that thing apart 4 times and it still doesnt shift right- i think the bushings are in wrong and not letting the shafts sit in fully. 

Guy on YT rebuilt a 6 speed manual trans- heres the links to the videos:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucbJ3Y-q1_c&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - ‪Rebuilding a lawn tractor transaxle [Part 1 of 2]‬&rlm;[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_Pf5UKd89U&feature=relmfu]YouTube - ‪Rebuilding a lawn tractor transaxle [Part 2 of 2]‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------

